# Handy tip



## gotago (Sep 14, 2006)

Gas locker holds two big gas bottles. 

Gas locker also holds one big gas bottle and an aquaroll with the rubber rings pulled off.


Stow these on top of the Aquaroll and wongrooney  you now have a water delivery system containeriser thing, right next to the van.

Get a pump socket rummox fitted and Spongerooony, no more driving off the pitch to fill up.


Am I a hero or what.


Next prob please........


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

what happens when you run out of gas    

peedee

ps you can also get 10metres of hook cable in there.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

gotago said:


> Gas locker holds two big gas bottles.
> 
> Gas locker also holds one big gas bottle and an aquaroll with the rubber rings pulled off.
> 
> ...


staying on pitch is what caravans do for a lot less money


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

How does the water get in there? I don't think I fully understand all this, but it is slightly technical after all.

Russell


----------

